# Favorite Vegetable?



## Butterfly88 (Feb 7, 2021)

What is your favorite vegetable?  I like broccoli.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 8, 2021)

I like lots of vegetables but if I am to have a favourite then I would choose broccoli too. I eat sprouts but don't like them very much so I eat them with a bit of potato.


----------



## Catsmother (Feb 8, 2021)

Only veg that I like are peas.


----------



## toetapping (Feb 8, 2021)

Potatoes


----------



## marti (Feb 8, 2021)

i cannot eat vegs


----------



## pat (Feb 10, 2021)

Runner beans


----------



## mist (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## stluee (Feb 23, 2021)

For health, I like green vegetables. Steamed broccoli, peas, and green beans
Starchy vegetables  carrots, and sweet potatoes , potatoes(which I don't eat too often)


----------



## Pitszal (Feb 23, 2021)

Broccoli, Peas ,Brussel Sprouts


----------



## ZandraJoi (May 30, 2021)

I like most veggies. My staples are potatoes, lettuce, corn, carrots.


----------



## Harry (May 30, 2021)

Hmm, we have a bit of space near our kitchen. There a few edible leaf plant. I do not remember what they are called. We get a lot of spinach, all varieties. 

But tomato, Tapioca etc are in plenty. We get some fresh Pumpkin too from our small little farm area.


----------

